# Bangkok embassies close as violence between troops and anti-govt protestors escalates



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Embassies in Bangkok are closing and expats and tourists are being advised to avoid the city’s*central area amid concerns at escalating violence between troops and red shirt anti-government*protestors.The British, US and Dutch embassies closed today (Friday May 14) as the Thai government extended*the state of emergency in the capital to a further 15 provinces. Anti-government, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Embassies close in Bangkok as violence between troops and anti-govt protestors escalates...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## pasquinel (May 14, 2010)

Would you advise Thai national living in America to return home to retire in Thailand. How far do persons think this unrest will go. Is civil war really a possibly?


----------



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

This has been going on for a long time now, it is coming to a head and no one can say which way it will go. Civil war can't see that, the king will intervene before that will happen. Not sure how many people on this site have been in Thailand to understand or at the time where interested how this started. A lot of farmers where growing drugs they ether shot them or paid them to grow rice. The growing of drugs went away quick and pleased for that wish they would come to the UK and shoot a few here. But now things have changed these people are just growing rice. These same people want there mony back, there are many other factors that have happened not just that example. I hope and wish things come to an end soon and it will be as peaceful as it can be.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

pasquinel said:


> Would you advise Thai national living in America to return home to retire in Thailand. How far do persons think this unrest will go. Is civil war really a possibly?



pasquinel,

There is absolutely no hostility in the United States to Thais if that's your concern. Most probably have never met a Thai and Asians in the United States are probably the hardest working group we have - including those born in America.

As for returning to Thailand, bad news always trumps good news but the reality is the violence is mainly in/around Bangkok and even there, pretty isolated. If you avoid those areas your change of getting caught up in the tragedy are virtually non-existent. I think 8-9 people have been killed and over 100 injured but that's our of a population of over 60 million. There are probably more auto accident deaths in Bangkok per day than 8-9. In all of Thailand 30-33 people die every day in auto accidents so put it into perspective, stay away from crowds bent on mischief and your chance of being harmed are very minimal. If you live well outside of Bangkok you've a far better chance of being bitten by a poisonous snake! 

Serendipity2


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Erm not sure of Hydroman's history lesson (think you missed a few decades there H - ex PM Thaksin lossing his billions and dictatorship (right to continually run the government even when no longer elected to do so), and a lot of false promises, propaganda, paid votes and village pooyai influence (and pay offs) is what caused this and what is continuing to fuel it.

Ask me last week and I would have said civil war is absurd, now I think its a distinct possibility. I saw a clip today on YouTube of an army truck being attacked. It was not an assualt vehicle, just an open backed truck. The soldiers kowtowed, but were still dragged from the truck. The driver was a young guy, probably on national service. He wai-ed continually, and kowtowed. He disappeared ijnto a small hyuddle of Red Shirts. Then there was a shot and the driver just laying there. He was carried off to an ambulance without "waking". Yesterday Seh Daeng was shot. Today more shots being fired with threats that it will spread throughout Thailand. No, I really fear that civil war is now a possibilty.

I hope HM does intervene. However, there have even been rumours put about in an attempt to discredit him; accusations that are illegal here to repeat - and obviously unfounded given all the evidence that the world's media has brought to bear. However, I have heard people repeat it here - I would never have thought anyone would say such things against HM here in Thailand; said by Thais of their most revered public figure. I fear propoganda may even stymy his attempts at peace.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Once again, I reckon that we need to be cautious in bandying comments about "civil war" around. Both ... or rather all (I can think of at least half a dozen offhand) sides bear responsibility for today's situation, and someone, somewhere, needs to step down from the brink before the conflict worsens.

'Stepping down from the brink', or compromise, has always been a Thai trait, at least until now, so it remains a distinct possibility.

One problem is that there are minority elements amongst the red shirts, yellow shirts, government forces and even certain parts of the business/industrial elites that are spoiling for a fight, and mostly with other people's blood.

I've always rather liked Abhisit, and I still reckon that he's the best PM doomed for failure Thailand could have. His time came at the wrong moment of history. When the dust eventually settles, some blame will come his way, deserved or not. But there are too many people pulling strings behind the scenes, too many power seekers within the military and police allied with different sides, and most of the demonstrators and raw recruit soldiers are the sacrificial pawns in the middle.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

On the subject of the soldier being pulled from his vehicle and allegedly executed, I think it's too easy to paint a one-sided picture if we come out with anecdotes all the time. There will be, once the dust has settled, horror stories on all sides. Feelings are running ever higher, and to balance things a little, here are a couple of quotes from the CNN correspondent on the ground last night...



> we can't tell for sure who is doing the shooting but certainly these bullets are coming from the Thai govt troops side.





> Interesting to hear claims of Thai govt that live ammo only used in self defense yet we see in pics ppl getting shot indiscriminately.


A word of warning to farangs currently in LOS - news is blatantly being manipulated within the country, and a very one-sided version is being put out, with many of the pro-redshirt views being suppressed, (online, tv and radio). Those getting their info from eg the Post or the Nation are getting a very warped picture, to my certain knowledge, as I am not in LOS now and can read the thousands of websites and listen to the Western journalists reporting from Bangkok that are being heavily censored by the government.

This CNN report from Dan Rivers hints heavily that the Canadian journalist and Thai man filmed were victims of gunfire from the government side.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

More tweets from Italian journalist Alessandro Ursic, on the spot this morning...



> Tall farang journo (me) forced by soldiers to remove the "yup sapa" green band for journalists


 and follow-up (ref. armband)


> They were pissed i had it in the first place. They even tried to get it from me, no way


...



> Seems in Rat'prarop-Rangnam soldiers open fire on anyone who dares stepping out. This is way beyond self-defence


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

*'Life' firing zone?*

Ironic? These posters being put up right now around the red shirt encampment by soldiers...


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

ostly I get my information from websites such as Aljasera, BBC, CNN, Wii News Channel, but also in Thailand news too. It is hard to say what is biased as it seemed for a long time that BBC and CNN were very pro Red and the bias was obviously against the government - we could see this simply by what appeared and how things were written - as if they were freedom fighters that really did have upwards of 50% support across the country (recent independant polls show otherwise even in Red shirt strongholds in the NE). From the outside its easy to say everrything internal is biased, whilst believing cap in hand what the external press is putting out. Much of it sensationalised or simply not true. 

You can easily see what is happeneing by looking at YouTube - chock full of recent clips taken from mobile phones and personal camcorders. It ain't pretty, and it ain't peaceful and it ain't going away.

Case in point with the recent volcano in Iceland - BBC put out reports of Brits near rioting in the Bangkok airport (near rioting were their words!). Expats that were travelling at the time flooded the forums saying they saw nothing such happeneing. Thai media was mute, yet they love bad Farang stories - and if the government really did controll the media, then what better to take people mind off the slaying Abhisit was getting at the time.

As allways media is biased everywhere.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> ostly I get my information from websites such as Aljasera, BBC, CNN, Wii News Channel, but also in Thailand news too. It is hard to say what is biased as it seemed for a long time that BBC and CNN were very pro Red and the bias was obviously against the government - we could see this simply by what appeared and how things were written - as if they were freedom fighters that really did have upwards of 50% support across the country (recent independant polls show otherwise even in Red shirt strongholds in the NE). From the outside its easy to say everrything internal is biased, whilst believing cap in hand what the external press is putting out. Much of it sensationalised or simply not true.
> 
> You can easily see what is happeneing by looking at YouTube - chock full of recent clips taken from mobile phones and personal camcorders. It ain't pretty, and it ain't peaceful and it ain't going away.
> 
> ...



KhwaamLap,

I would trust Aljasera over CNN anyday. Same with ABC, CBS and NBC. Our news media here in America is deplorable and untrustworthy. The closest one of them comes to being accurate is Fox News but even they are iffy when they proudly announce that they are, "fair and balanced". I'm not looking for fair and balanced in news. Rather the straight, unvarnished [sometimes ugly] truth. Something we're not getting in America. Unfortunately our media is the propaganda arm of our government and only an idiot, imbecile or moron trusts our government. :/

Serendipity2


----------



## ncoming immi (Apr 4, 2010)

Serendipity2 said:


> KhwaamLap,
> 
> I would trust Aljasera over CNN anyday. Same with ABC, CBS and NBC. Our news media here in America is deplorable and untrustworthy. The closest one of them comes to being accurate is Fox News but even they are iffy when they proudly announce that they are, "fair and balanced". I'm not looking for fair and balanced in news. Rather the straight, unvarnished [sometimes ugly] truth. Something we're not getting in America. Unfortunately our media is the propaganda arm of our government and only an idiot, imbecile or moron trusts our government. :/
> 
> Serendipity2


Eloquently spoke Serendipity2. I've used similar arguments justifying my decision to visit Thailand and Costa Rica with the intent to permanently immigrate to one or the other. Checking news from time to time but not concerned about my upcoming Friday flight as long as airport property is drawn into the conflict. One nite stay there then flight to Chiang Mai; which I believe is fairly calm.

I expect things in the US to erupt to some degree before the elections spontaneously or surreptitiously with a gov't assist. It will get worse and worse and most people are in denial; well enough of that.

As I will begin eating street food within 2 hours of my arrival Chiang Mai I am hoping I can avoid being introduced to Thai restrooms out of necessity for as long as possible. Might even get all street to take back to hotel for the first few days just to be safe if you know what I mean. The "squat" is not something that comes natural and I hope to avoid as long as possible.

Hopefully that will be the biggest challenge I'll face in beginning of my stay. Will be at Duwuantawang (sp?) first two weeks so market is close. Will begin looking almost immediatly for 3 month rental to settle in.

Hope all calms down for the sake of the country and all expats.


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ncoming immi said:


> Eloquently spoke Serendipity2. I've used similar arguments justifying my decision to visit Thailand and Costa Rica with the intent to permanently immigrate to one or the other. Checking news from time to time but not concerned about my upcoming Friday flight as long as airport property is drawn into the conflict. One nite stay there then flight to Chiang Mai; which I believe is fairly calm.
> 
> I expect things in the US to erupt to some degree before the elections spontaneously or surreptitiously with a gov't assist. It will get worse and worse and most people are in denial; well enough of that.
> 
> ...


ncoming immi,

I think you are going to be proved right re November. I hope I'm wrong but there is a certain ugliness in this country now and I think it's going to get worse.

Street food is pretty safe in Thailand [and Malaysia] To enhance your chances of not getting a case of the trots/Montezuma's revenge or similar, patronize those stands that are busy and you'll be safe. Also the markets. I lived about 3 blocks from a market and hide a wide choice for breakdfast, lunch and dinner - and cheap. There are lots of restaurants too [Chiang Mai] but I seldom went there. The one and only time I got the trots was from eating at the open air food mall in the Night Bazaar area. It use to be fabulous but all has changed - food more expensive and not near as good. 

Your best bet for a 3 month rental is a serviced apartment. I paid THB6000 for my one month stay. Had I agreed to a 3 month or longer the same room would have been THB5000 so that will save you some money - enough to eat for half of the month! I averaged THB 30-35 per meal for lunch and dinner [about $1] and breakfast was half of that. And I ate pretty good! Good luck and enjoy your trip! 

Serendipity2


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

ncoming immi said:


> As I will begin eating street food within 2 hours of my arrival Chiang Mai I am hoping I can avoid being introduced to Thai restrooms out of necessity for as long as possible.


The only bad food I've eaten in LOS has been prepared by Western-run establishments. On one occasion I was violently ill, after lunch in an Italian restaurant. Another Brit-run place on the moat in Chiang Mai served me up with a fillet of fish that was so far gone it could have walked off the plate. Fortunately it was so putrid that one mouthful was enough despite, the spicy sauce, to realise just how off it was. Thai street stalls on the other hand, once you get to know a few regulars, usually have such a high turnover that the food they prepare has little chance of going bad. On the other hand business is slow at plenty of Western-style restaurants, and perhaps some are not quite prepared to observe 'use-by' dates as they might be.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

*Red light, red shirts...*

Bangkok's 'infamous' _Stickman _reports on his stroll through the Sukhumvit redlight district last night...



> As skirmishes and mini battles take place all around the so-called red zone - those parts of the downtown area that remain under the reds' control - the police and army presence has been increased at strategic points so that the reds cannot extend the territory they control further. The Nana area, so familiar to Western visitors, particularly those with an interest in the city's famed nightlife, is currently being protected not by the police, but by fully armed troops from Thailand's military.
> 
> Tonight I went for a stroll along Sukhumvit Road, starting at Emporium and walking up as far as the expressway fly over which marks the end of Sukhumvit and the start of Ploenchit Road... _cont_.


Read more at the above link on Stickman's blog...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

frogblogger said:


> Bangkok's 'infamous' _Stickman _reports on his stroll through the Sukhumvit redlight district last night...
> 
> Read more at the above link on Stickman's blog...




frogblogger,

The Reds may take on the Thai police but I doubt they will take on the military. That would be asking for suicide. That said, were I walking down Sukhumvit Road I would be ready [willing and able] to dive to the ground in a milli-second if I heard a rifle report. Of course if it were aimed at me, and on it's mark, I'd never hit that rifle report! C'est la guerre

Serendipity2


----------

